# New tank has arrived ......



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I really like the tank .
I was a little worried that i wouldnt like it as was sight unseen except a few photo's.
And silly me when i first laid eyes on it my first thaught was OMG it would make a perfect reef tank . ROLMAO.

Nope cant do it the pleco's need a haven and this is it  

It is in a great position and jim set it up and explained everything to me and hopefully i dont screw it up .
Im sure i will have lots of questions .

Thanks ahead of time .
You are all great here  

(this tank will never be salty !!!)
Doreen

still lots of work to do and I will post pictures as soon as i can


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Im done for the day . everything is set and looks good .
Fish are happy I shall wait a few days to a week to add the pleco's .
Its perfect !


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

*SO Jealous*

well im happy youve got that tank. (wish i had one like it!) post pics when you get a chance!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Pics please! Especially of the 134's they are one of my favs!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Will do ....Am pooped and jim did all the work .
We have the lights set for 3pm to 10 pm (we like the lights on at night )
Tomorrow is saltwater and it takes a while so i wont be able to get pics .
Didnt sleep well so we are going to bed soon ....


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

YAy awesome! looking forward to seeing it


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

It is the best tank i have seen , and we looked at many bran new the past 2 weeks but it just wasnt right for the plecs.
Oh yep .....im sure we will be trading stuff 
I just love it soo much ..............now to empty the smaller tanks and dump them on my friend downstairs   sheesh i have already dumped 2 on her , one was a 90gl lol she will have no walking space.
can i use my sw testing kit for the FW tank?


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

**newbie note**

though i am new to the hobby, i have read a lot of things.  youd have to read the boxes. sometimes test work with either one or both. (FW and/or SW) I have an ammonia test kit that you can use for both FW and SW but it comes with 2 charts. i just got a nitrite test kit that works with both FW and SW and uses the same chart.

...hope i helped...*nervous grin*


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

TY TY i threw the box out over a year ago .......lol i know the drops by heart .
Oh god no I really havent a clue when it comes to FW lol
I have been winging it the hole way ..........jim taught me a thing or 2 today lol
But i dont think i should get any amm as lots plant in the tank .
but shall test in 2 days just to be sure .
Now if it was saltwater thats different rolmao even my 7 year old knows what to do with SW We learned together


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

everything is in the new tank .....
They were all hiding in the other tank in this tank they think they are hiding lol.
Other then a bigger tank in 5 -6 years for the sultans ........this tank is perfect and best part is the pleco"s seem to be out more .
I have 2 male L134 and 1 female ..........I cant tell with the sultans im still learning but their white tips are coming out more and its pretty


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ok im going to try and post a picture ............

my treasured plec in the new tank!!!!!!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ok that worked let me try a few more ....
cant really get the tank in one picture lol
I suck at pictures but im sure i will get better ...


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

it didnt work lol


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

*Beauts!*

Gorgeous So Gorgeous I Am So Freaking Jealous!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

More ..........OOPS ONE DONT BELONG THERE SRY


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OH thank you very much!!!!
can you see the sultan lol .........its hiding but you can see the tail .......
Its so wide we can watch tv through it ROLMAO


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Im happy .. as soon as the lights went out all the plecos came out in the open and i can tell they are very happy noew the color looks so much better and they are "hanging out on the glass "
Now to let it grow in a bit more .
temp is 78. and with lights on 79 not to bad i hope .


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Ahh so this is the new tank. Very nice!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you ....... i asked a question somewhere here i was hoping you could chime in ............. now i cant find the post lol


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, very nice tank !


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

*Plecos and Plants*

Hi! Ive read a lot about plecos lately and was wondering what ppl are saying about plecos and planted tanks on this forum. Everywhere Ive read on the net says they destroy planted setups. is this not true?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

might depend on the size of the plec...


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Guess it depends on the pleco ....
They move mine a bit and they love to spend the day behind and near it but my pleco's havent done anything ...even if they do its fine with me as its almost impossible to find sultans in toronto .
All my plecs are good with everything(They can never do harm in my eyes )

Thanks UTC WE ARE LOVING IT !!!!

The hardest part for me is learning freshwater,as it is so different then Salt............
I feel like i need a freshwater book for dummies lol 
and i have a lot of stupid questions .
like yesterday after the lights went on i noticed temp went from 77 to 79.5 and i was in a pannick debating floating icecubes .......................let me tell you if that was my sw i woulda had the ice floating in a new yourk minute 
So it will be slow going in the learning process.


so please everyone bare with me on my stupid questions dont laught please


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

hehe looking good!!! the plecos look quite happy now


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG I love it !!!!!!!
I am dreading lights out  
A hour b4 lights out im gonna get in there and move a few things .
All the bn's just came out and i put in zuccini man this tank makes feeding easier woohooo .
Your other fish dont know what the heck is going on with the big spoon in they are funny to watch but they havent gone near yet .
I love it love it love it !!!!!!!!!
Notice the colors on the pleco's look 100% better its just amazing .
they arent as pale .
And not hiding as much .

I have noticed the sultans are digging under the driftwood ...... so i will rig it up so their are no cave in's (i read they burrow to mate  )
I think we will have babies in no time!
no caves yet tho im not ready for babies i have learning to do first!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I hate lights out lol


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

A very nice looking tank and I especially like the natural layout of the plants, wood and all. It must be heaven for the plecos  

Regarding plecos causing problems with plants, some individuals of certain species can cause havoc in some aquariums but as long as the fish are well fed, it shouldn't be an issue. Also, keep in mind, fish don't read books or message forums. It's all about natural instinct


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you ...... last night i planted more plants and 1 more wood .
I have like 6 to 7 more peices to put in .then i have to get some caves from kat and then im gonna look for fry traps 
Dont think ill need caves for the sultans tho they are digging under the gravel of the wood .......so i will have to go in there and fix it so we dont get cave in's .
as they burrow to mate so ill just hope and pray and add 2 to 3 more bags gravel...........
but i like the look of them so even if they dont mate its ok !
I do however want the L134"s to mate 
As i need practice for a few zebra"s i hope to get 3 or 4 zebra"s by the summer (i have an extra stand from jim and i priced the lights all i will need is the same tank lol) shhhh if anyone comes over dont say a word in front of hubby ROLMAO ill break it to him gently .........


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

heres a few pics from the old tank taken about 3 to 5 months ago ..
You will notice the colors are dull compared to the new tank .
old tank


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

new tank ... its really hard to get pictures of the sultans ... maybe once they settle in more lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

As with everything we do we always teach our daughter everything we learn (that isnt Xrated lol)
So today i started talking with her about the new tank and was explaining about the tank and asked her to fix a plant that was floating from the nights excitement from the sultans .
and explained about the roots and gravel and she did it  .
WELL..............you think i could get her out of the tank NOT ...
OMG this tank is the best just to have my daughter involved and she can reach and touch and plant .... and the guppy kissed her .
How cute


she says she like the fw because she dont have to wear gloves like with the saltwater !


----------

